# pilonidal cyst vs. abscess



## buckeye56

I code for a billing company.  The ED physician gave the dx as pilonidal abscess.  He performed an I&D which included packing.  If this were just any abscess, I would choose the CPT code 10061.   If he had said pilonidal cyst,  I would choose CPT code 10080 (I don't believe that 10081 applies since he did not mention primary closure, excision of tissue, or a Z-plasty).  Is a pilonidal abscess the same as a pilonidal cyst?  10061 pays more than 10080, but which one is correct?


----------



## eadun2000

buckeye56 said:


> I code for a billing company.  The ED physician gave the dx as pilonidal abscess.  He performed an I&D which included packing.  If this were just any abscess, I would choose the CPT code 10061.   If he had said pilonidal cyst,  I would choose CPT code 10080 (I don't believe that 10081 applies since he did not mention primary closure, excision of tissue, or a Z-plasty).  Is a pilonidal abscess the same as a pilonidal cyst?  10061 pays more than 10080, but which one is correct?



Yes, it is the same if it is either a pilonidial cyst or pilonidial abscess.  You would use the 10080 in your situation instead of the 10081.  Hope this helps.


----------



## buckeye56

Thank you!


----------

